# Resolution By Akhand Kirtani Jatha UK On Dasam Granth Parkash



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 4, 2010)

A copy of the resolution passed by Akhand Kirtani Jatha UK stating their stance on the parkash of Dasam Granth alongside Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji, our only Guru.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2010)

This is only one of several announcements like this one. Now we are even seeing notices of Akand Path of Dasam Granth.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 4, 2010)

were the nitnem banis actually read during the first Amrit Sanchar? If yes, how do we know?
If not, what banis were read? and of course, how do we know these banis were read?
and if we don't know which banis were read, then do we need to have nitnem banis at all?

Were there any banis read from sarbloh granth?

A few questions I have had for ages.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 4, 2010)

The answer to your questions is attached.

Source for the document or download the pdf at this link
scribd.com/doc/13262634/Which-Banis-Did-the-Tenth-Guru-Recite-at-the-Time-of-Administering-Amrit

This link goes into bandwidth sharing which is against the law so I have omitted the normal first part of a url. Apologies


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 6, 2010)

Some thoughts after reading that.

So it seems as if we don't know. Bhai Daya Singh's response was quite strange, he says that was Goddess present there. This is more akin to some RSS propaganda I have read. It's hard for me to differentiate, and it only confirms what the RSS say.
And would Bhai Daya Singh's rehatnama be more valuable than others since he was one of the five?

The whole article suggests that it's not clear which banis were read. So if we don't know which banis were recited, why have a set of banis under the nitnem heading? (especially when most of them are not from SGGS, which is a whole topic on its own)
Why enforce this "law" without any basis or until things are cleared up?

And I am bit confused by his humble inquiry


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2010)

Well nothing will be cleared up in the near future -- as everything is in a state of flux. The Nitnem we say today is prescribed by the Sikh Rehat Marayada -- the outcome of deliberations by representatives of the panth in 1925. It could well result, that with changes in the SRM, based on Shiromani Akaali Dal motives "to unify" the panth with sant samaj interests, that our Nitnem may one day include passages from Ramayana. Forgive my ill mood.


----------

